# Painting, canvasses and where to get stuff



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Am finding that canvasses bought either stretched or solid backed at Walmart are not squared off and won't fit frames of same size. The solid backed ones are curling when wet with modge podge. Michaels here did not even have size I need. Where can I order from a reputable art supply store. Any recommendations ? Bought an expensive pad of supposedly oil paint and paint not supposed to bleed thru. Sprayed with water to test a piece and it curled and bubbled. Not all art supplies are created equal... I am doing mixed media, and framing it and selling. Pot holders are selling well too, especially cats. I love my crafts, all of them. Beading too !!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Learn to stretch your own canvasses. It's not hard. The video below is one of many.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I know how to do this, and gesso n all. would rather buy the board with canvas. To mainly fit the cheaper frames. The stretched and ready canvases in stores in this area including Roanoke are total cheap crud, and don't even fit the frames sold. Am totally disgusted. Dont want to go into expensive frames either. People want to frame themselves if they like something and buy. I have a very small house, very , and table in living room is all I have. Readymade is my best advantage. 4 young children next door to do crafts with every week. They r my grandchildren, all fostered and adopted with some special needs. i have storage for toys and their crafts which r good for teaching. they r 8,7,6,4. 
I have to pare down all that I own and do. Just wanted to know if anyone has dealt with a decent art supply store. Thanks for your response, very much. If I worked in my shed on canvases, would the gesso dry in 50 degrees and less?


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

In Raleigh we have a pretty good art store: Jerry's Artarama - they have several other locations, maybe one is near you?




__





Locations


See all of our Jerry's Artarama retail locations and find the store near you! Jerry’s Artarama is proud to have locations all across the United States.




www.jerrysretailstores.com





I have no idea how good their canvases are but maybe they'll have something that suits?


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you. I will look this up and see if they can send stuff.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I buy most painting supplies from Blick Art Supplies online, however the local Walmart often has some decent supplies for the acrylic stuff I do. 
Getting to where I prefer painting on hardboard rather than canvas.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

If you'd be interested in canvas boards, Dollar General sells them in standard frame sizes.


----------

